# Hardy fish to establish new freshwater tank?



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Search for fishless cycling. Don't think ofany fish as "expendable" plus this way you don't end up with fsh that you need to get rid of. By far best bet around.


----------



## alvagoldbook (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm thinking of doing that, but the downside of it is that there's no fish to look at in the meantime.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

The upside is no fish have to die because you're impatient and can't wait 2-3 weeks. Planted tanks cycle fast.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Plus using ammonia you can make sure the tank will fully cycle from the start, if you use a fish or two, it is only cycled for a a fish or two... 

If you add more fish to that, the bioload rapidly increases and you could easily cycle again.


----------



## alvagoldbook (Dec 25, 2010)

I've heard of using the ammonia method. Can you use just regular store bought white ammonia?


----------



## Piloswine (Dec 16, 2010)

http://www.csupomona.edu/~jskoga/Aquariums/Ammonia.html


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If you want an even easier way to do a fishless cycle than testing every day and manually dosing ammonia, you can just buy some cooked cocktail shrimp and one in, let it decompose.

Go ahead and plant the tank and that will give you something to look at while the tank cycles.


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

With so many people using fertilized substrates I don't see why you need to buy ammonia or fish to cycle a tank. I put in eco complete and root tabs into my new tank a week ago and the ammonia levels shot right up to the lethal range on the test strip and right now there still in the harmful range. I think ferts might give you enough ammonia to get the nitrogen cycle going. Some of the root tabs crumbled when I was putting them in, I think thats part of why my ammonia is so high. Going to be a while before I dare putting fish in this one.


----------



## alvagoldbook (Dec 25, 2010)

Well, I planted the tank about a week and a half ago. And I think there's a few of those annoying snails in there that reproduce like mad. I have eco-complete in there as well. I just haven't tested my water yet. Not exactly sure how to test my water since I've never done it before.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

For water testing, I would recommend you buy a decent liquid type test kit. Stay away from test-strip type test kits, as they are more difficult to store, and are prone to poor handling conditions as well.

For the liquid test kits, the instructions are generally quite easy; you measure out a pre-determined amount of water, mix with a pre-determined amount of the reagent, for some tests, shake, and then wait for a pre-determined amount of time before comparing the test vial to a colour card.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Most ferts do not release free ammonia into a tank. They should not, anways, if they are aquarium-safe.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

For a test kit, get http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Wa...er-Master-Test-Kit_8435713_82.html?tc=default

You can stuff the tank full of plants, and the ammonia won't bother them. There are also a number of people here who advocate ignoring the whole cycling process and adding fish straight away *as long as you stuff the tank full of plants*. Plants absorb ammonia, so even while the cycling process is going on, the fish won't be exposed to uncomfortable levels of it.

If you don't have the cash to stuff the tank full of plants, then go fishless for the cycle duration. That way you avoid killing any fish off unnecessarily and subjecting the rest of them to (at minimum) discomfort for the next several weeks.


----------



## alvagoldbook (Dec 25, 2010)

interesting. Here is the pic of the tank I've set up. I'm too new to this forum to know how to link my profile to a pic of my tank. :/ Hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting a link.

http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/497/1000087i.jpg


----------



## Huckins91 (Jan 19, 2011)

I think your idea with the betta is a good one, male or female, either way they will add color and personality to your tank. Another fish I might sugest is the otocinclus (spelling?). They do well alone or in a school and are great little cleaners. I have 6 with my 6 ghost shrimp and they ignore eachother. It kinda makes me think that there wouldn't be a compadibility problem with your future stock.


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Oto's are not tough as they come. Require quite specific parameters and are pretty sensative to change. When I started my PT I wanted to get it done asap. Trust me the more time you take researching and thinking things out the better! A good rule is to research until you know it and then read 2 more articles!

I noticed when I used bottled ammonia during my fishless cycle I could adjust the ppm to what I wanted. This said towards the end of my cycle I was adding a *LOAD* of ammonia and it was getting reduced to 0ppm at the end of that day, so its definately a good method to get those much needed bacteria colonies up and running. Ive always used my API Freshwater Testkit on my tanks and its never caused me wrong, I would reccomend them!

Swan


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

i always used 4+inch bala sharks! never had one die on me in my 15 years or keeping them


----------



## jgmbosnia1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Find someone close by that is also into aquariums. Ask for some of their filter media or substrate. About 1-2 cups should do (depending on the size of your tank). If they have one of those HOB filters just ask for their filter cartrage. This will seed your bio system with the stuff it needs to rapidly cycle your tank. In theory your system wont even need to really cycle. Throw a couple of Cory cats in there and call it a day. Slowly build up your bio load every week to the level you want. 

Get the API master test kit. This is good for starters.


----------



## 04100824 (Aug 26, 2010)

You tank is already looking really nice! Especially for your first one!


----------



## Navigarden (Jun 25, 2010)

Any cory cat or otto will do well with your shrimp (tetras may not though :/ ), however they are not the hardiest fish.

+1 for the filter media idea. I have effectively cycled 3 of my tanks that way and had no deaths at all.


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello
Well in past times i did what you intend to do.....with luck so to say
The tank was a 54 liter Eheim kit with a huge sponge filter (1 liter) driven by a Hailea pump. There were no deaths..i even had some neon babies
The tank is up and running even now with 50 neons in it (the tank had and has 2 huge Echinodorus Amazonicus)
I did the same thing with an indentical setup but with rasboras and cardinals..the same result.
It seems that they can stand to such "action" but i urge you not to do it. The fish can not talk but it is logical that in some manner they feel the ammonia spikes that do not show up in tests
Poor old pet fish endure many many nasty things buttt....you got the ideea
Better wait for 2 weeks without fish . and by the way....a cycle for even a 50 liter tank lastes for 6 to 12 months. A PROPER cycle i mean


----------



## alvagoldbook (Dec 25, 2010)

jgmbosnia1 said:


> Find someone close by that is also into aquariums. Ask for some of their filter media or substrate. About 1-2 cups should do (depending on the size of your tank). If they have one of those HOB filters just ask for their filter cartrage. This will seed your bio system with the stuff it needs to rapidly cycle your tank. In theory your system wont even need to really cycle. Throw a couple of Cory cats in there and call it a day. Slowly build up your bio load every week to the level you want.
> 
> Get the API master test kit. This is good for starters.


This sounds like a really good idea! I'd also like to find some other local plant tank enthusiasts to trade/buy plants with. I like the Swap and Shop board, but working with someone locally might be more convenient from time to time. Anyone know how I can find someone locally to me?


----------

